# Some Cool eBay Purchases



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

So a few weeks ago Cesar posted an eBay link for an Anthurium auction. Sometimes I’m not the brightest star in the sky, because I had never thought to look for exotic plants on eBay…..Duhhh…………… :roll:

Anyway I’ve picked up a few neat things over the past few weeks and I thought I would share. Thanks Cesar! :wink: 



Cattleya aclandiae









Vanilla planifolia DVD case for size reference. 









Epiphyllum chrysocardium This is the most exotic thing I own. I hope that I can get it to thrive.









Unfortunately none of my low ball bids on Bulbophyllums have won :? 
Oh Well...


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Ya, ebay has lots of orchids and tropicals , sometimes you can even get them cheap ! I was looking at some of the Vanilla planifolia the other day for my new viv .


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 24, 2007)

*bromsss and more brommsss*

I just finished paypaling for a bunch of broms- not cheap, but when you live in the boondocks, sometimes it's the only way to find anything!! Lots of real real red and purples ones- 



I would like to add some orchids, but I am not sure just what to buy, wish some one would throw out some specific names, and I would!! I am watching jewel orchids, which folks have mentioned. I bought dwarf horsetail, and staghorn ferns, all of which have croaked (no pun intended), amazing what seems to thrive are the african violets...

so many things...so little money...

Edited by MJ I have removed the unregisterd vendor feed back


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

You guys prompted me to do a search for some broms and orchids on ebay.. I must say there are some nice gems on there fairly priced. I think I'll have to order something as well.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 24, 2007)

*grassypeak third pic*

Hey, what is that third picture? (succulent?) I have a huge one of those, and I'm rooting some now to try in the vivs, but I've never known what it is?


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow Chris, That Vanilla has some huge leaves! The stuff I have worked with has much smaller leaves. Size reference eh? We all know how much you love Harry Potter!  JK 
Very nice find!


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

When vanilla is young the leaves are small, just be aware that given enough time, it can become large. VERY large. But it will take years for it to outgrow any tank except maybe a 10 or 20 gallon tank. I have seen vanilla vines over 100' long and 4" in diamiter, with leaves over a foot long. Give it something to climb on and it will be happy for a long time.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Fishdoc, the third plant is Epiphyllum chrysocardium. It is a night blooming orchid cactus with huge leaves that are roughly fern shaped. The flowers are supposed to be dinner plate sized. If you image google it, you will see what I mean. Is that what you have? If so I’ve heard that they do not tolerate viv conditions. Zygocactus seem to do really well in my viv though.

Andy and rbrightstone, I have Vanilla planifolia in every viv that I have and it has always behaved itself. I find that under my viv conditions it grows slowly and seems to retain a juvenile form. The piece pictured above was cut from a plant in mature form (although not 4” thick). I purposely purchased a thick cutting, as I’m planting it outside for the summer and hope it will climb the tree that I’m planting it under.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Some new ones.
Lc Mini Purple 'Blue Hawaii' a primary hybrid between, L. Pumila and C. Walkeriana.









The fist Vanilla ran into foul play so I bid on another one. This one came from Baldan Orchids. It is V. pompona. When I won the auction I decided to also bid on a Phal kiki. This one is Phal ‘Dragons Charm’ 









A close up of ‘Dragon’s Charm’. Supposedly this plant produces many basal kikis and will be many plants by year’s end. We will see. It actually arrived in spike! I think I may do away with the spike though. It’s such a young plant, blooming may not be in its best inertest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, nice finds Chris. Don't go blaming me later on for any ebay addictions though :?  :lol: 

I was actually just looking at my favorite seller's new items:
http://stores.ebay.com/Brians-Botanicals


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Cesar,
I actually bid on his Philodendron ‘Silver Spear’ but I’ve been outbid :roll: . Don’t worry about me being addicted though. When I kept a fish room, I was on Aquabid all the time. I sort of make a game out of the whole online auction thing. If I really like something, I decide how much it is worth and make my bid at that dollar value. I almost never up my initial bid. If I get it, great, if I don’t, that only means that I get to keep looking for it. The only thing I can blame you for is clueing me in about ebay being a good place to find interesting plants. I’ve been having a great time bidding on Bulbophyllum. I only bid on the ones that I can potentially purchase and have shipped for $10 or less. So far I been outbid most of the time, but I actually just won a nice sized Bulbophyllum for $0.99. I almost feel bad for the seller.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

0.99!! :shock: :shock: 
Nice find.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Grassypeak said:


> I sort of make a game out of the whole online auction thing. If I really like something, I decide how much it is worth and make my bid at that dollar value. I almost never up my initial bid.


Oh - so you're one of those ebayers.

I utilize the opposite strategy - the sniper approach. If I find an auction I really want - I wait until the last 5 minutes before the auction ends to place any bids. I usually end up saving some money this way - as if you bid too early, then there is more chance of someone else outbidding you.

You haven't lived until you press the refresh button every 2 seconds in the last 45 seconds of an auction :lol:


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea, I'm a sniper too! I just figure my price and wait as long as possible to place the bid. I only refresh up to the last 30sec or so. Saves me money and I don't get caught up in the bidding.

My theory is that there's always someone who will pay a dollar more. So if you want it, best to wait as long as possible to bid.

There's always going to be another one sooner or later anyways. So no worries if I don't get it.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Rozz,

I’ve got two kids, a wife who’s always at work (even when she is home), a demanding elkhound to walk, god knows how many plants to water, a reef tank, frogs, and I have to keep up my know-it-all status on DB. You’re my nemesis. :x I don’t have time to compete with the snipers out there! :wink:

Actually you guys make it exciting, because I never know if a sniper will outbid me at some wee hour. If I lose in the end it’s no big deal. The 99-cent bulbo makes up for whatever stuff I’ve missed out on. Of course, I always have some derogatory expletive for the guy that beats me.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

All these late nights in the lab doing experiments or writing create the optimal conditions for Ebay sniping.

I usually set my lab timer to 2 minutes before one will end.

I do believe there are programs you can download to do this, and now even Ebay will do it for you (Bid Assistant).


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea, there are countless software packages and services out there.
Just google "ebay bidding sniping software". I think Bid Assistant is a little different. I also think there are software packages that flood the auction with refreshes or whatever to lock out or delay other bids. They kinda take the fun out of it, but I could see using one so you wouldn't have to stay up late just to lose!  


Eric


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is the .99 Bulbo.

Bulbophyllum lepidum


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice deal on that bulbo.

I've always had excellent experiences with ebay for the most part, but I bought a brom and paid through paypal the same day (which is now a month ago), and have yet to receive the item or hear back from the seller. I can't go into details publicly but this guy's feedback was extremely positive but here and there you'd see a comment that said he was super slow with shipping.

Just be careful and be sure to read through their feedback thoroughly and let the sniping continue


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

This woman with the .99 Bulbo was so nice it was ridiculous. She e-mailed me three times during the process to make sure everything was O.K. If there was any way for me to have given better feedback than I did, I would have. She actually gave me a little history about the plant and everything!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

LOL. I'd think she would have been a bit pissed.

I think we need to cooperate when bidding so we don't try to outbid each other(DB members)? I was considering picking off a Pleurothallis grobyi that was also at .99 but I saw that it had been bidded on by none other than Harry Witmore so of course I left it alone. I do wonder if he got that deal though!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

lol... with a few of these plants I've just kept tabs on the eBay sellers, and have contacted them at later dates about the plants (ones they propagate). I don't like going thru the effort of bidding just to get barely out bidded at the last second. I'd rather pay a few extra dollars and know I'm getting the plant I want  I like the "buy it now" plants lol.


----------

